# 585 - Ultra vs Origin



## tmac13 (May 14, 2002)

I plan on riding both, but interested in your thoughts; is ride quality different, is the ultra less comfortable, more efficient? I'm 6"3, 190, and do a mix of endurance events and road racing. Coming off a Litespeed, so comfort is important


----------



## bradford (Sep 15, 2007)

I've got an 585 Ultra, but haven't ridden an Origin. Previous bike was an Orbea Lobular (carbon/aluminum). I can't really express how impressed I am with the ride of the Look.

I'm similar size (6'3", 185), race a bit, and don't find the frame flexy at all. I had been on some XXL-59 frames that felt mushy, so I leaned towards the beefier version and don't regret the decision!


----------



## jmg1848 (Sep 18, 2003)

I prefer stiff bikes and I have a regular 585 (I am 5-9 and 155 wet)


----------

